# TADEN AIRE nr,DINAN France.



## vindiboy (Aug 12, 2019)

Did you know that there is a free Aire at Taden near DINAN ? [walking distance to Dinan] we found it by chance last month after a few nights at the Viaduct Aire where there are no facilities. The Aire is opposite the camp site there. N48.47255 W2.02198  Good facility.


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 12, 2019)

Is that just grey and fresh water or is there cassette emptying too?


----------



## bartman (Aug 12, 2019)

That seems to be the one that's already on the WC map


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 12, 2019)

bartman said:


> That seems to be the one that's already on the WC map



Indeed ...


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 12, 2019)

Jo001 said:


> Is that just grey and fresh water or is there cassette emptying too?


  Yes Loo dump there too.Strangely vans were coming out of the campsite to service their  vans , I asked one of the drivers why they were not using the campsite facilities after paying £30 a night and was told that they could not find a drive over drain in the campsite for Motor homes ?


----------



## pamjon (Aug 12, 2019)

*Taden*

We have stopped there quite a few times. It is nice and quiet until he starts pulling the caravans out of storage to go tto the site with a great big noisy tractor, but it is ok. I fyou drive through the village about 5 mins away is a very large lake that you can park up by in the day, really nice spot The only problem with the aire that we had is that the water is so slow to fill your tank you need a flask and sandwiches. However, for nothing it is fine.
PJ


----------



## pamjon (Aug 12, 2019)

*Taden*

Oops, sorry, there is a Supermarket and Lidel within 5 mins of the aire.
PJ


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 12, 2019)

pamjon said:


> We have stopped there quite a few times. It is nice and quiet until he starts pulling the caravans out of storage to go tto the site with a great big noisy tractor, but it is ok. I fyou drive through the village about 5 mins away is a very large lake that you can park up by in the day, really nice spot The only problem with the aire that we had is that the water is so slow to fill your tank you need a flask and sandwiches. However, for nothing it is fine.
> PJ


  Yes the tractor was working when we were there but it was no problem, there is another  POI here too but when we went to find it signs said NO MOTORHOMES ,in the access road I think it is the one with the lake,? 
so we did not stop as we were only doing a recce , and yes the water flow is slow.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 15, 2019)

pamjon said:


> <snip> The only problem with the aire that we had is that the water is so slow to fill your tank you need a flask and sandwiches. However, for nothing it is fine.
> PJ



Yes, I recall that too, now that you mention it. I decided to go to the service point at Pleslin Trigavou (not too far away and not too far off my route) and that was almost as slow!


----------

